
A friendly web development tutorial for complete beginners - _ttg
https://www.internetingishard.com/
======
dang
9 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20533446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20533446)

2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17415270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17415270)

2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13634363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13634363)

